# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Dauernd Ausgeloggt - Bugfix Try One

## noox

Es hat mich seit langem wieder mal ausgeloggt. Die Ursache war wieder die, die ich eh schon öfters erwähnt habe. Nämlich, dass ich auf einen Link geklickt hab, der kein www. davor hatte (nur downhill-board.com).

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt eine Zeile eingefügt, die alle Urls zum Forum automatisch auf www.downhill-board.com umlegt. Egal ob man via IP, über downhill-board.com downhill-forum.com oder was auch immer draufgekommen ist.

Mal schauen, ob's jetzt besser wird.

Es wäre aber gut möglich. Es ist quasi eine Seuche. Einer fängt an, und surft ohne www. Der antwortet auf einen Post. Jemand bekommt die Mail mit der Antwort und dem Link ohne www. Er klickt rauf - ist ausgeloggt. Loggt sich ein, ohne www. Sind's schon zwei. Und dann geht's so weiter...

----------


## bunny

also ich hab davon ja keine ahnung, aber mich hatte es damals immer ausgeloggt, wenn nur im borard unterwegs war, meinetwegen n post abschicken wollte, schwubs, war ich draussen?! 
hat das die selben ursachen oder nich

----------


## noox

Chance, dass es das war schwindet jetzt doch a bissl. Mich hat's nämlich danach gleich wieder rausgehauen. Diesmal war's net das www. Problem.

Ich hab jedenfalls alle Cookies vom Board gelöscht. Waren noch einige alte drinnen. Im aktuellsten war jedenfalls die SessionId anders als in der DB. Aber das war anzunehmen. Warum, kann ich aber aus dem einen Fall noch nicht schließen.

Das oben genannte Problem ist beim IE besonders akut, weil der IE beim Schreiben und Lesen von Cookies mit und ohne www. nicht sauber arbeitet.

----------


## BATMAN

Es gibt doch ne Funktion im Browsermenu, dass des www automatisch beigefügt wird. Zumindest bei Mozilla.Vielleicht würd des einigen auch helfen.Mich hats zumindest noch nie ausgelogged

----------


## Alex

Bei mir passiert das erst seit ich AOL 9.0 drauf hab (bei 7.0 gar nicht, 8.0 hatte ich nie drauf), und zwar regelmäßig! Woran kann das denn liegen?
Benutze übrigens auch den IE und nicht den AOL.

----------


## noox

also das mit dem 1. Versuch scheint nicht funktioniert zu haben. 

Das Seltsame ist, dass das bei mir so Phasen sind. Vor in paar Monaten hat's mcih ein paarmal rausgeworfen. Bis gestern nicht. Dann habe ich auf einen Link ohne www. geklickt => ausgeloggt. Und seither 2 mal unerklärlich ausgeloggt.

----------


## noox

Ich hab jetzt nochmals in den Support-Foren von unserem Forum gesucht. Das Einzige, das ich gefunden habe, war das was ich oben schon gesagt habe. Das Problem mit und ohne www.

Mal schauen, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Mich hats scho zweimal genau bei diesen ausgeloggt (nur so zur Info,vielleicht iss des hier auch irgendwo,des mit ohne www.),des geht ma langsam echt tierisch aufn Senkel ,des ausgelogge.
Könnt mir bitte jetzt mal endlich einer sagen was Cookies sinn,bitte bitte bitte bitte ;hab bestimmt scho 3mal gfragt,aber keiner gibt mir ne Antwort .

----------


## noox

mich auch nur hier.

Cookies: Kekse 

das sind kleine Datenpakete im Textformat, die eine Webseite (Server) an den Browser sendet, der es dann auf der Festplatte speichert. Wenn dann dieselbe Webseite auf diesem Server wieder aufgerufen wird, sendet der Browser die Cookies wieder zurück an den Server. Der kann die auslesen, und so einen bestimmten User wiedererkennen. Oder bestimmte Daten wieder erhalten.

Wichtig: Wenn keine Fehler/Bugs  vorliegen, sollte es nicht möglich sein, dass eine Webseite die Cookies einer anderen ausliest.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Bei mir isses so,dass ich versehentlich irgendwas mal angklickt hab und seit dem werden auch Texte die ich mal irgendwo eingetippt hab nimma automatisch in dem jeweiligen Feld angezeigt;beispielsweiße beim Usernamen,den muss ich auch immer neu eingeben,seit ich mich verklickt hab.Kann des damit zusammenhängen?Wenn ja wo kann ich solche Cookies ändern?
Sorrey,dass ich so blöd frag,aber i kenn mi wirkli ned aus

----------


## X-Fire

also mich hat es noch nie ausgeloggt, seitdem ich hier angemeldet bin  

irgendwas macht ihr falsch

----------


## Chris

Jetzt schmeißt's mich daheim auch schon raus

----------


## FLo33

hehehe, die sache wird immer undurchsichtiger. 

bei mir hauts hin seit noox´ bugfix, kein einziges mal rausgeflogen

----------


## noox

mich haut's dafür jetzt immer raus. Kann sich aber nur mehr um Wochen handeln

----------


## georg

Es muß aber irgendwie an den Rechnern selber liegen. Ich kenne dieses Problem nicht.   Ich weiß nur, daß es mich einmal oder zweimal rausghaut hat, daß ist aber schon so lange her, daß ich nicht einmal mehr weiß mit welchen Browser.   (Momentan benutze ich Firefox 0.8, werde aber auf die neue Version wechseln: Versions-Junkie  )

----------


## Charly82

hmm, bei meinem schwager bin i a oft raufs geflogen, in der firma nu nie, komisch..

----------


## el panecillo

seit deim letzten bugfix hats mich im windows 2000 nimmer rausghaut, dafür flieg i jetzt im xp alle par minuten

----------


## noox

gestern hatte ich auch was seltsames: Ich war ausgeloggt - aber bekam nicht mal mehr den Login-Screen - sondern beim Klick auf Login bekam ich sofort die Fehlermeldung: Username/Passwort nicht gefunden (oder so ähnlich). Also gleich auf die nächste Seite nach dem Login. 

Browser schließen und neu öffnen, dann ging's wieder. Jedenfalls verstehe ich jetzt wenn User dieses Problem haben.

----------


## Chris

Das Problem hab ich immer dann gehabt, wenn ich direkt im Outlook gesurft habe. Beim IE selber komm ich immer zum LogIn-Screen.

----------


## Strunki

Technik die Begeistert.
Ich iebe auch immer so Programmierfehler, die man einfach nicht findet    *seufz*

----------


## noox

wusste gar nicht, dass man im Outlook surfen kann ?? - Naja, ich hab HTML-Mails sowieso ausgeschaltet. Ist interessant, wie wenige Firmen korrekte Newsletter schreiben können, die auch ohne HTML-Ansicht lesbar sind... - Oft lästig, weil dann meist die Links (z.B. zum Abmelden) komplett fehlen.

Cookies debuggen ist echt a Hund, noch dazu, wo es so unregelmäßig auftritt. Allerdings hätte ich jetzt schon ein bisschen Erfahrung. Hab gestern für die Firma ein Logging implementiert, wo genau mitgeschrieben wird, wie lange jede Seite zum Laden braucht. Benötigte Zeit für Datenbzugriffe, für Programmausführung am Server und diverse Zeiten am Client. Ist eigentlich ziemlich interessant, wo überall Zeit verloren geht. Könnte ich hier für's Forum auch mal machen.

----------


## Chris

Hast ja eine Adressleiste im Outlook (kannst ja sogar im Explorer surfen  ).

----------


## noox

ich hab keine adressleiste im Outlook (eingeblendet). Aber ich stelle mir die Menüs und Symbolleisten sowieso immer um. - Wird nicht der explorer zum IE, wennst eine I-Net-Adresse eingibst? Intern jedenfalls... Ist eh alles das gleiche - deswegen auch die ganzen Sicherheitslücken im IE. Weil der auch das halbe Windows schaukelt      - und die bei MS es nicht schaffen, das sauber zu trennen.

----------


## Strunki

NA ja ich miene wer sich schon

WINZIGWEICH

nennt, schafft es net nen ordentlichen Explorer zu rocken.      

Sorry für den sinnlosen Post.

----------


## pagey

also i mogs jo ned verschrein aber seit heut loggts mich nimmer aus...hier im büro passierte das die letzten wochen sonst alle 3 min. ..seit heute nicht mehr 

und es kann nicht am user selber liegen denn wir hatten das problem ja schon einmal...danach war ruhe und jetz die letztn wochen wieder...ich hab aber deswegen nie was dagegen unternommen (nichtmal cookies oder so glöscht) und des problem is jeds mal von allein aufgetaucht und wieder verschwunden...was soviel heisst wie mei schuld wars ned 

zuhause mit opera passierte sowas nie !

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Hosts scho verschrien  ,gestern hats mi nie rausghaut,aber heut passierts scho wieder

----------


## Chris

Mittlerweile kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass ich immer ausgeloggt werde, wenn ich zum ersten Mal in einer Session ins K&T reinwill. Sehr dubios...

----------


## noox

bei mir nicht.

Frage: Gibt es jemanden, der ausgeloggt wird und nicht XP hat? Ich stöbere nur grad durch diverse Internet-Seiten.

Gibt es jemanden, der auch auf andere Seiten ausgeloggt wird?

----------


## thomas_b

ja mir passierts es wo anders ab und zu...so ca 1/monat

----------


## el panecillo

mich loggts sowohl im xp als auch im w2k aus...
auf andere seitn loggts mich nie aus.

----------


## Old Anonym

und ich kann mit sicherheit sagen, dass mich immer ausloggt, wenn ich ins ankündigungen und fragen zum board-board schau.
JEDES mal, wenn i da reinschau - schwupps ausgeloggt, sobald i in a anderes board will

----------


## Mr.Radical

Mi loggts nur hier aus(hab XP).

----------


## BATMAN

Mich loggeds mitn Internet Explorer auch die ganze Zeit aus. Mit Mozilla aber noch kein einziges mal.

----------


## noox

mich hat'S vor ein paar Monaten selten ausgeloggt, dann wieder Monatelang nicht - und jetzt zuhause ständig. In der Firma nie.

Ich hab jetzt mal den Cookie-Path auf '/' gesetzt. D.h. Das cookies immer für das Hauptverzeichnis gelten. Allerdings setze ich sowieso alle Cookies vom Hauptverzeichnis aus - außer man kommt von einer Suchmaschine - aber das tu ich nie.

Hat jemand ein Programm mit dem man Session-Cookies vom IE ansehen kann?

Beim Firebird ist's kein Problem, der zeigt die auch an. Aber nachdem sowohl das Session-Cookie - als auch das permanente Auto-Login-Cookie weg sind, wenn'S einen raushaut, könnte es sein, dass da die Auslog-Prozedur aufgerufen wird...

----------


## BATMAN

download-tipp.de/cgi-bin/page...t=computer&d=1

Bissl nach unten scrollen. Dann kommt nen Programm welches IE cookies auslesen kann. Zumindest laut Beschreibung. 

EDIT:
Funktioniert.
Zeit Name, Value und Expiration Date und Time an.

----------


## noox

ok, jetzt beim Firebird warens doch nicht beide Session bzw. Autologon-Cookies - sondern die User-Id, die gelöscht wurde. Und die ist die erste, die er abfragt.

Ich hoffe ich komme morgen Abend dazu dem mal genauer nachzugehen.

----------


## noox

hätte ich jetzt nicht direkt gesehen - hab auch schon einige gefunden, aber es steht nirgends explizit dabei, dass die Session-Cookies des IE lesen können. Session-Cookies sind nicht auf der Platte. Nur im Speicher - d.h. das Programm müsste sich im Speicher des IEs rumwurschteln und dort die Cookies ausfindig machen - was angeblich geht.

----------


## BATMAN

Kannte das Programm auch nur rein zufällig. Richtig damit beschäftigt hab ich mich noch nicht.

----------


## pagey

nooxy gib gas mit der fehlersuche....so nervig und oft wie jetz wars noch nie mit der ausloggerei

----------


## noox

mach ich heute abend. Kann sein, dass dann vermutlich irgendwelche seltsamen werte hin und wieder irgendwo in der Seite auftauchen - net schrecken

----------


## bunny

muss ich noch sagen das ich keine ahnung hab? 

egal, kann das ausgelogge was mit der ip zu tun haben, in verbindung mit dem browser, und gar nicht mit dem rechner des users?
mir iss die idee, beim ebay-surfen gekommen, denn ich teile mir mit meinem bruder einen account, wenn er sich jetzt aber anmeldet, rumsurft, und ich mich währen dessen anmelde, wird er ja ausgeloggt, und ich bin drinn. könnt das hier so sein, dass wenn die ip wechelt, irgdenwie der browser das dem server nich sagt, und der denkt das man wer anders ist

----------


## georg

Folgendes: jazzblu und ich benutzen unter anderem den gleichen Rechner. w2k. Sie surft mit ie6 und ich mit Firefox. Sie fliegt seit neuseten dauernd raus, ich noch nie. Also ein reines IE6 Problem meiner Ansicht nach. Also alle einen gescheiten Browser benutzen und die Sache funkt wieder..  Am XP Home oder Prof mit Firefox hab ich auch keine Probleme.

----------


## noox

Ich flieg mit Firefox genauso raus. In der Firma mit IE dafür noch nie.

Aber am Firefox sehe ich wenigstens die Sessioncookies. Ich bin jetzt grad beim loggen. Und da mein Testsystem zuhause schon a andere Version hat, (und weil ich einfach faul bin  ) teste ich am Echtsystem. Kann also sein, dass hin und wieder was net geht

----------


## noox

wenn's jetzt jemanden raushaut, bitte hier melden - mich hat's jetzt länger nicht erwischt...  Muss mir dann dem seine logs ansehen.

----------


## Cru Jones

jetzt hats mich soeben ausgelogt

----------


## noox

Danke, momentan haut's mich eh auch selber raus. Ein Cookie-Wert verschwindet einfach. Log jetzt alles mit, wo dieser Wert vorkommt.

Eine Idee ist mir jetzt grad gekommen - Cookie-Größe ist begrenzt. Ob er dann einfach was wegschmeißt - aber so groß sind die Cookies ja noch gar net...

----------


## noox

also heute wird das leider nix mehr mit dem cookie - scheint verdammt beschissen zu sein. Ich könnte mal das Cookie umbenennen probiere - dann fliegen aber alle raus.

----------


## Old Anonym

mich hats soeben geschmissen...
und wissts wann?
nachdem ich des ankündigungen und fragen zum board-board verlassen hab - WIE IMMER

ich versteh des ned... warum nur (fast nur) wenn ich dieses board verlass?

----------


## noox

Ich verstehe es auch noch nicht - mich haut's relativ oft raus, wenn ich grad posten will. Oder gestern auch mal bei Wer ist Online.

Wieso zuhause, aber nicht in der Firma. Wieso bei mir auch mit Firebird, und bei anderen nicht. Wieso Monatelang nicht, und dann ständig?

Ich muss jetzt nochmals nachlesen, wie groß cookies max. sein dürfen. (insgesamt pro Domain). Ich verstehe nämlich noch nicht, warum der eine Cookie-Wert hin und wieder einfach verschwindet. Ich hätte alle Zugriffe auf diesen Cookie-Wert mitgeloggt. Aber da habe ich keinen Zusammenhang gesehen.

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass die Cookies zu groß werden. Vielleicht zuviel? Das Bannerscript verwendet auch Cookies, damit es nicht hintereinander dieselben Banner anzeigt. Und seit einiger Zeit sind sehr viele neue Banner vom Bike-Mailorder drauf. Vielleicht deswegen?

----------


## Streetbiker

Hey Noox! Muss nochmals anmerken, dass es mich in den letzten 3 Monaten *kein einziges Mal* rausgehauen hat!

Meine Daten:

Mozilla FireFox

Windows2000 Pro

Internet über 1und1 ADSL

Firewall hab ich nicht drauf

Virenprog ist AntivirXP



Alles mit den neuesten Updates drauf.

----------


## stryke

Servus noox!

Hab kein WinXp sondern Win2000, werde trotzdem ständig ausgeloggt....

----------


## smelboe

bin seit november im board und mich hats noch  *NIE* aus geloggt .... 
Opera und Netscape, XP Prof. , ADSL, Norton I. Sec. , Norton Anti V.

----------


## Old Anonym

sodala i hab jetzt die neuest form des aus_einloggens erreicht
was i seh bin i offizielle ausgeloggt
aber wenn ich in die Unterforen geh hab i die Roten Zahlen,für die ungelesen Posts die man normal nur als eingeloggter hat

übers dauernd ausloggen ärger i mi jo scho gornet mehr

greets Spucka

----------


## el panecillo

hmm sonst schalt die banner halt mal a par tag komplett ab und dann sehma eh ob des mim ausloggen weiterhin passiert...

----------


## noox

jaja - werd ich eh schauen. Genügt eh für die eine oder andere stunde...

----------


## noox

Hab noch a bissl was geändert. Wäre zwar äußerst dubios, wenn es daran liegt, aber das musste sowieso raus. Ein Javascript von einem Counter, der ziemlich genau User zählen kann. Allerdings war der eh nie praktikabel - erstens umständliche Oberfläche - zweitens hat er die Apache-Logfiles so aufgeblasen, dass mir nach wenigen Tagen schon der Platz ausgegangen wäre.

Das Javascript habe ich entfernt. Und geht mal auf: https://www.downhill-board.com/delcookies.html und löscht die UTM-Cookies.

Achtung, wenn ihr alle löscht, seid ihr ausgeloggt! Aber das sind wir ja momentan sowieso gewohnt

----------


## noox

bezüglich Ausloggen hat's - wie vermutet - nichts gebracht. Ich werde noch immer ausgeloggt.

----------


## noox

Jetzt wird's witzig:

die Werbebanner merken sich für ein paar mins, ob sie angezeigt wurden, damit sie nicht direkt hintereinander kommen.

Und scheinbar löscht der IE das erste gesetzte Cookie dieser Domain, wenn da grad ca. 9 bis 11 Banner drinnen sind. Und das Cookie mit der UserId war das erste => ausgeloggt. Hab jetzt nämlich ein zusätzliches Cookie davor gesetzt => zuerst wurde das zusätzliche Cookie gelöscht, dann das mit der UserId.

Vermutlich hängts auch noch mit den roten Zahlen zusammen, die anzeigen, wieviele Posts neu sind. Die werden nämlich auch teilweise in Cookies gespeichert. Damit würde sich die unregelmäßigkeit erklären. Grundsätzich sollte gelten: Je schneller man von Seite zu seite clickt, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass viele Banners im Cookie gespeichert sind und dass dann das User-Id-Cookie weggeworfen wird => ausgeloggt.

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, woran das liegt. Ob wirklich der maximal erlaubte Cookie-Speicherplatz pro Domain überschritten wird, oder ob da was anderes los ist.

----------


## noox

Ok, jetzt hab ich's:

Die Anzahl der Cookies ist auf 20 pro Domain beschränkt. Das Forum verwendet bis zu 4. Ich hab mal eins für einen Counter hinzugefügt. 3 hat dieser Counter (UTM) verwendet. Die Banner-Einblend-Software verwendet eigentlich ein Array zum Speichern der einzelnen Banner-Ids. Auf den ersten Blick schaut's so aus, also ob das dann ein Cookie wäre - tatsächlich ist aber jeder Array-Eintrag ein Cookie ...

Muss ich die Banner-Einblend-Software umschreiben... Morgen. 
Am besten ihr löscht mal alle Cookies (oder zumindest die UTM), dann sollte es mal besser werden:

https://www.downhill-board.com/delcookies.html

Und sonst ein bisschen langsamer Surfen

----------


## noox

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit Ausloggen aus? Besser geworden?

Ich hoff ich komme diese Woche noch dazu, die neue Version vom Banner-Programm zu installieren. Ich glaub das hat dieses Problem mit den Cookies schon gelöst. Sonst mach ich's halt selber.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Mich loggts gar nimma aus    juhu *freu*

----------


## noox

die 20 Cookies pro Domain-Sperre sollte eigentlich jeder Browser machen. Sicherheitshalber. Damit Cookies nicht zuviel Platz brauchen.

Wenn du durchklickst, immer wieder Beiträg liest und dann das Board wieder verlässt, haut's dich kaum raus.

Bleibst allerdings aus langeweile am Board und clickst unmotiviert von Seite zu Seite (d.h. viele Seiten pro min), dann haut's dich mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit raus.

Außerdem sind vor einem Monat oder so viel mehr Banner (bike-mailorder.de hat viele verschiedene) dazugekommen, womit die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch gestiegen ist. Und schon länger mal sind die vom Bascht und von der Planai gekommen. Das hat sich alle negativ ausgewirkt. Die Banner-Cookies wirken allerdings nur 30sec bis ein paar Mins. Die Cookies vom Counter waren aber dauerhaft. Deswegen ist's mit denen vermutlich losgegangen, als ich das installiert habe.

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Heißt das,dass ich langsamer im Board surfen soll?Dann wärs doch besser wenn jeder es so einstellt,dass 99Post pro Thread-Seite sinn oder?Auf dem Link,den du zum Cookies löschen gezeigt hast,soll da jetzt jeder diese "Cookies" löschen?

----------


## Strunki

Mich hauts au nimma raus

----------


## noox

na, das ist natürlich kein Dauerzustand. Ich meinte nur, dass die, die nicht so schnell klicken, eher weniger betroffen sind/waren.

Aber demnächst sollte das Problem dann komplett verschwinden.

----------


## Strunki

> Mich hauts au nimma raus

 Hätte ich mal nichts gesagt XD

----------


## noox

ich hab zwar gestern die Banner-Software upgedatet, aber die macht das mit den Cookies genau gleich wie die alte => Problem ist noch nicht weg.

Durch die Maßnahmen zuvor, allerdings deutlich weniger wahrscheinlich.

----------


## noox

hab grad bei denen (Banner-SW) auf der Webseite gelesen. Das Problem hatten schon mehrere. Wird aber erst beim nächsten Release gefixt. Und ich vermute, dass das nicht so schnell kommt.

Werd ich mir selbst was einfallen lassen müssen.

Kann sein, dass ihr vorübergehend öfters ausgeloggt werdet, weil seit gestern bis jetzt ein paar Banner nicht gegangen sind => weniger cookies.

----------

